# Electronic versions of NEC, NESC, and NFPA 70E?



## akyip (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi all,

I hope I'm allowed to ask this question... If not, then disregard.

Where can I find the electronic PDF versions of the latest NEC, NESC, and NFPA 70E? There is a website where I can download or at least look these up electronically, right?

The reason I ask is simply because I want to get used to electronically using these code books for the actual CBT exam. So far I've been using my hard copies, but I think I should try to get a feel for electronically using these code books.

I hope I'm allowed to ask this question, but if not then disregard.

Thanks!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Nov 3, 2020)

akyip said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope I'm allowed to ask this question... If not, then disregard.
> 
> ...


You can access most of these for free on nfpa.org but it is non searchable and you cannot highlight the text.


----------



## akyip (Nov 3, 2020)

Zach Stone said:


> You can access most of these for free on nfpa.org but it is non searchable and you cannot highlight the text.


Zach, thanks for the information!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Nov 3, 2020)

akyip said:


> Zach, thanks for the information!


My pleasure.


----------



## jd5191 (Dec 13, 2020)

reviving this old topic ... there's no "free" digital copy of the NESC correct? I don't particularly feel like buying something that I'll only use once for this test ... and just barely at that


----------



## rburns18 PE (Dec 13, 2020)

jd5191 said:


> reviving this old topic ... there's no "free" digital copy of the NESC correct? I don't particularly feel like buying something that I'll only use once for this test ... and just barely at that


If you have access to IEEE Xplore through work or school you might be able to get a copy from there. With my work subscription, I was able to download the NESC.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 15, 2020)

jd5191 said:


> reviving this old topic ... there's no "free" digital copy of the NESC correct? I don't particularly feel like buying something that I'll only use once for this test ... and just barely at that


honestly, the NESC is pretty easy to flip thru (unlike the NEC) so take that how you will


----------



## akyip (Dec 15, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> honestly, the NESC is pretty easy to flip thru (unlike the NEC) so take that how you will


Maybe to you it is, but for me the NESC is hard to navigate because it's not as laid out well to me compared to the NEC. Just my two cents LOL

I think for NESC questions on the actual CBT exam, I'll probably have to wing it and rely on the power of Ctrl+F... Or hope it's a question about a table I'm familiar with (like the illumination levels table, which is 111-1 off the top of my head).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Dec 15, 2020)

akyip said:


> Maybe to you it is, but for me the NESC is hard to navigate because it's not as laid out well to me compared to the NEC. Just my two cents LOL
> 
> I think for NESC questions on the actual CBT exam, I'll probably have to wing it and rely on the power of Ctrl+F... Or hope it's a question about a table I'm familiar with (like the illumination levels table, which is 111-1 off the top of my head).


t110-1 iirc, it's been a few years since I used it outside of the exam.

But when I meant what it's not as convuloted as the NEC. So if one must wing a standard, beach and 70e are it. It's a better use of time to understand the nec


----------



## akyip (Dec 15, 2020)

LyceeFruit PE said:


> t110-1 iirc, it's been a few years since I used it outside of the exam.
> 
> But when I meant what it's not as convuloted as the NEC. So if one must wing a standard, beach and 70e are it. It's a better use of time to understand the nec


Perhaps, but in my studying and practicing exam problems, I've done many more NEC questions than NESC questions. I guess for me, that's why I am more used to navigating the main common topics of the NEC than the NESC. Just my experience speaking.


----------

